# Stem interfering with opening bud



## My Green Pets (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello!

This Paph bud is starting to open but the developing stem next to it will 'get in the way' as the petals extend.

Is there a right or wrong way to orient the plant to the light so that the flowers will open unobstructed?

Some photos to try to illustrate what I mean.

















Thanks for your advice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2015)

The important thing is to keep the plant in the same orientation to the light the whole time the buds are forming and opening. If you change the orientation, that's when the buds tend to get screwy.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 22, 2015)

Rats.

Will post a photo when all are opened, to see how they turn out. Do you think there will be two or three? The third looks awfully tiny.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2015)

It will grow!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks to be three and they will all be the same size when they mature and open. It will be fine. The stem will elongate more yet to make room for opening petals. Looking good!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

Um, did anyone ever show you how to stake plants?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess I was hoping the flowers would open nicely without staking.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm sure it will be OK but think of it like this. If something grows with some type of external support, less energy, cell structure, etc will be required directly from that something for the purpose of support and that could be used on the bloom.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2015)

The only stake I would use on that...if any....would be a short one that came just below the buds. If it has a strong stem then leave it. It's really a matter of personal choice.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 24, 2015)

I applied a stake after all. The stem will be wavy now, but I guess that's better than 'screwy' flowers.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 24, 2015)

I would have staked it below the bottom bud. They will sort themselves out as the stem elongates and arches. If you like it the way you've done it then that's fine too. I look forward to photos of the flowers. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 24, 2015)

Crap! Lol, ok, I adjusted it a bit.

I *really* screwed it up last year, so either way this will be a big improvement. Plus, last year was only two flowers, so I'm going to be thrilled if the third one develops this time around.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 4, 2015)

It's coming along!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2015)

Came out okay.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks fine.


----------



## troy (Jul 5, 2015)

Thats great!! Rare to have a prime child with more than 2 blooms!!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2015)

Great blooming!!! :clap:


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 6, 2015)

Its all about proper staking. I gave it up, and just let things do what they want these days. I don't plan on showing any plants anytime soon.


----------

